# Server für Java Applikationen



## Feeder (26. Mrz 2018)

Hey,

ich bin momentan dabei mich etwas in Netzwerkprogrammierung einzulesen und möchte mehr darüber erfahren. Da ich nicht gewillt bin, weder Ports auf meinem Router freizuschalten und mit den Tiefen noch nicht zu tuen habe möchte, suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit einen einfachen Server zu mieten.

Dort möchte Ich die Möglichkeit haben, Anwendungen ohne viel Aufwand und Hintergrundwissen einzustellen und diese zu starten um z.B.: einen Server für ein Chatprogramm testen zu können.

Desweiteren soll es mir möglich sein, eine kleine Website ins Internet zu stellen.

Dabei sind mir Datenschutz und Serverperformance gleichgültig, solange der Server für ein simples Java 2D Spiel und eine mindere mathematische Berechnung(mandelbrotmenge render...) ausreicht.

Gibt es da was fürm Noobs?

Grüße 
Suchty


----------



## DrZoidberg (26. Mrz 2018)

Es gibt verschiedene Anbieter bei denen du virtuelle Server mieten kannst. Das kostet dann ca. 5€ im Monat. Wenn der Server nicht 24/7 laufen muss, kann man aber auch auf weniger als 1€/Monat kommen.


----------



## Feeder (26. Mrz 2018)

DrZoidberg hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt verschiedene Anbieter bei denen du virtuelle Server mieten kannst. Das kostet dann ca. 5€ im Monat. Wenn der Server nicht 24/7 laufen muss, kann man aber auch auf weniger als 1€/Monat kommen.


Danke für deine Antwort.
Und welchem kann man da empfehlen?


----------



## sascha-sphw (26. Mrz 2018)

Feeder hat gesagt.:


> Da ich nicht gewillt bin, weder Ports auf meinem Router freizuschalten und mit den Tiefen noch nicht zu tuen habe möchte



Ich würde Dir dann aber eher einen managed Server empfehlen. Bei einem virtuellen Server musst Du die Konfiguration selbst übernehmen und das ist dann schnell mal etwas komplexer als bei einem Router einen Port freigeben zu geben.


----------



## DrZoidberg (26. Mrz 2018)

Managed Server sind dann aber auch gleich deutlich teurer.



Feeder hat gesagt.:


> Und welchem kann man da empfehlen?


Such mal nach "vServer Anbieter"


----------



## mrBrown (26. Mrz 2018)

"Cloud Server" heißen die entsprechenden Server bei vielen, zB bei Hetzner. In den seltensten Fällen muss man mehr machen als den freizugebenden Port in das entsprechende Feld eintragen...

Und preislich sind die grad zum ausprobieren unschlagbar, für einen Managed zahlt man schnell das Zehnfache und hat dazu noch die feste Laufzeit


----------



## sascha-sphw (26. Mrz 2018)

DrZoidberg hat gesagt.:


> Managed Server sind dann aber auch gleich deutlich teurer.
> Such mal nach "vServer Anbieter"



Dafür spart man sich aber dann auch den Fachmann!


----------



## Feeder (26. Mrz 2018)

Hey, danke erstmal für eure Antworten.
Ich weiß nicht, wenn man z.B hier schaut:

https://www.hetzner.de/webhosting

Dann finde ich mich ziemlich desinformiert. Zu mal steht da, das man mit den Servern kein Python benutzen kann. Von Java ist gar nichts zulesen ;D

Außerdem, was hat maxexceution time zu bedeuten...?

Gruß Suchty



sascha-sphw hat gesagt.:


> Dafür spart man sich aber dann auch den Fachmann!




Ich will ja mal einer werden *grins*


----------



## mrBrown (26. Mrz 2018)

Webhosting ist nicht das passende für dich, das ist eher der Bereich statisches HTML oder höchstens PHP.

Du brauchst was, was auch wirklich unter "Server" läuft, z.b: https://www.hetzner.de/cloud


----------



## Feeder (26. Mrz 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Webhosting ist nicht das passende für dich, das ist eher der Bereich statisches HTML oder höchstens PHP.
> 
> Du brauchst was, was auch wirklich unter "Server" läuft, z.b: https://www.hetzner.de/cloud



Also ich hatte gerade so ein Server mal gemietet. Man kann das irgendwie jederzeit abbrechen,
ich habe rein gar nichts verstanden. Ich wusste nicht, wie man da irgendetwas ändern kann und was das überhaupt bringen soll...

Zudem hat er mich trotz des Abschlußes des Vertrages nie nach Kontodaten gefragt...
Fand ich nicht so geil, da ich so etwas eigenartig finde...


----------



## mrBrown (26. Mrz 2018)

Feeder hat gesagt.:


> Also ich hatte gerade so ein Server mal gemietet.


Hast du jetzt den Server gemietet? Dann ist doch alles gut, du kannst den jetzt nutzen.



Feeder hat gesagt.:


> Man kann das irgendwie jederzeit abbrechen


Eigentlich ein  ziemlicher Vorteil, oder?



Feeder hat gesagt.:


> Ich wusste nicht, wie man da irgendetwas ändern kann und was das überhaupt bringen soll...



Was willst du denn da auch ändern?
Was das bringen soll? Du wolltest doch einen Server? Was du jetzt mit dem anstellen willst, ist deine Sache...



Feeder hat gesagt.:


> Zudem hat er mich trotz des Abschlußes des Vertrages nie nach Kontodaten gefragt...
> Fand ich nicht so geil, da ich so etwas eigenartig finde...


ich weiß jetzt nicht was du gemacht hast, aber ich musste da sowohl Kontaktdaten angeben als auch Zahlungsart wählen.


----------



## Feeder (26. Mrz 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Hast du jetzt den Server gemietet? Dann ist doch alles gut, du kannst den jetzt nutzen.
> 
> 
> Eigentlich ein  ziemlicher Vorteil, oder?
> ...



Nur sagen, das man über Paypal zahlen möchte...
Naja, ich will da ja auch Programme drauf laufen lassen..
Dann muss ich also erst einen FTP-Programm mit dem Server verbinden und dann das programm mit der Konsole starten?
Das ist für Noobs für mich nicht trivial...

Zudem muss ich Ports eröffnen, wo findet man den die Möglichkeit?


----------



## mrBrown (26. Mrz 2018)

Feeder hat gesagt.:


> Nur sagen, das man über Paypal zahlen möchte...


Und was ist jetzt dein Problem damit? Es ist doch völlig üblich, im Internet mit Paypal zu zahlen, genauso wie nach Inanspruchnahme einer Leistung zu zahlen.
Ich sehe da kein Problem...



Feeder hat gesagt.:


> Naja, ich will da ja auch Programme drauf laufen lassen..
> Dann muss ich also erst einen FTP-Programm mit dem Server verbinden und dann das programm mit der Konsole starten?
> Das ist für Noobs für mich nicht trivial...


da gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: Es lernen oder sein lassen.
Bei solchen Servern (Windows-Server mal außen vor gelassen...), ist es üblich, diese rein über's Terminal zu bedienen, also ohne grafische Oberfläche. Normalerweise nutzt man dafür dann SSH und SCP und nicht FTP, dazu sollten sich aber auch genug Erklärungen im Internet finden (oder alternativ bei speziellen Fragen hier fragen).

In deinem Fall ist es aber vielleicht besser, erstmal alles lokal zu machen.



Feeder hat gesagt.:


> Zudem muss ich Ports eröffnen, wo findet man den die Möglichkeit?


Es sind alle Ports offen.


----------



## DrZoidberg (27. Mrz 2018)

Am besten wählst du Ubuntu als Betriebssystem. Das ist am einfachsten einzurichten und es gibt ein großes deutschsprachiges Forum https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/


----------



## JuKu (1. Apr 2018)

Feeder hat gesagt.:


> Dann muss ich also erst einen FTP-Programm mit dem Server verbinden und dann das programm mit der Konsole starten?



Am besten verwendest du WinSCP als Client. Allerdings musst du SCP meist noch beim sshd Server aktivieren.

Sobald die Datei auf dem Server liegt UND du Java installiert hast, kannst du sie so ausführen:

```
java -jar myJar.jar
```


----------



## Wippi11223 (4. Jun 2018)

Hast du eine Lösung gefunden? Wäre allinkl auch eine Lösung?


----------



## RangerBa (12. Sep 2018)

Schon den richtigen Server für deine Java Applikationen gefunden? Wenn du immer noch auf der Suche bist, kann ich dir gerne weiterhelfen. Schon mal mit einem NAS versucht? Solche NAS Server kannst du heute ganz günstig bekommen und das Betriebssystem sind auch ganz günstig.

Meine Empfehlung ist Windows Server von Microsoft und bei Software Geek kannst du auch ein Top Angebot an verschiedene Software Lösungen bekommen. Da habe ich auch eine alte Version von Windows gekauft, genauer die Windows 7 Version und habe sie für 10 Euro bekommen, was ein wahres Schnäppchen ist. Wenn du interessiert bist, würde ich dir empfehlen mal einen Blick auf ihr Angebot zu werfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------

